# This place sure is dead on Friday evenings...



## Puritanhead (Aug 25, 2006)

This place sure is dead on Friday evenings...

Everybody must be out drinking or living it up doing something worldly.













j/k


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> This place sure is dead on Friday evenings...
> 
> Everybody must be out drinking or living it up doing something worldly.
> ...




We can always mix it up in the politics forum.  Or look for some dispensational antinomians to debate. 


[Edited on 8-26-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 25, 2006)

We can discuss Andrew's nearing 10,000 posts


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> This place sure is dead on Friday evenings...
> 
> Everybody must be out drinking or living it up doing something worldly.
> ...



Maybe someone is listening to Slayer.


















j/k :bigsmile:

[Edited on 8-26-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe someone's sitting in the sleeper berth of their semi, writing posts like this one.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 25, 2006)

I hereby kill this thread.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 25, 2006)

I was at our schools first football scrimmage. We look good, not as good as last year, but not bad.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 25, 2006)

*I hereby kill this thread again*


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> We can discuss Andrew's nearing 10,000 posts


----------



## py3ak (Aug 25, 2006)

_*I hereby kill this thread for the third time*_

Why won't you stay dead?


----------



## turmeric (Aug 26, 2006)

Try a stake, Ruben. Then there's always silver bullets.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 26, 2006)

The Undead Thread!!! Horror on PB on Friday nite!


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> _*I hereby kill this thread for the third time*_
> 
> Why won't you stay dead?



Because it is not predestined to die, at least not yet.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 26, 2006)

Meg, I'm losing my touch! What should I do? The only thing left is to post a 10,000 page citation of some little-known source.


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> _*I hereby kill this thread for the third time*_
> 
> Why won't you stay dead?



The curse or blessing has left you


----------



## py3ak (Aug 26, 2006)

But now if I don't reply it may descend upon you. I must claim my inheritance and kill this thread forever.


----------



## Puddleglum (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry - I was out babysitting and got back and saw this. I figured I wanted the honor of killing the thread, so, sorry Ruben . . .


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 26, 2006)

Man you guys are such losers.

Wait... Nevermind   

I ended up going out with a friend and since I don't have a car, my manager is picking me up for work in like an hour (when he gets off work) so there's really no point in going to sleep, now is there? I'm going to be so dead tomorrow :bigsmile:


----------



## BaptistCanuk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



LOL

Someone's listening to Slayer, Lord. Kumbaya....

It's interesting that there are so many posts on this thread when the forum is dead on Friday evenings.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> But now if I don't reply it may descend upon you. I must claim my inheritance and kill this thread forever.



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F1%255F113%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_1_113.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D4%252F4_1_113/image.gif"></a>

Keep trying, RubÃ©n. You'll be a Junior in no time!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

We square dance on 2nd and 4th Friday. I took my beloved wife dancing last night.

 Join hands - circle left, allemande left, weave the ring, swing your partner, prominade ...


----------



## turmeric (Aug 26, 2006)

and a hay for four!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 26, 2006)

You people who posted after Friday night was over are cheating.

By the way, Susan, there is a sub-community of people here who are trying to come to grips with our status as losers. Rubbing it in was definitely the way to go.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

This thread was supposed to "turn into a pumpkin" at midnight, hmm ET? PT?. Oh no, here I go posting again to a thread that is soooooooo last night.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ryan,
I had a rehersal for todays wedding.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Ryan,
> I had a rehersal for todays wedding.


 So, you and Susan are finally tying the knot, huh?


----------



## Augusta (Aug 26, 2006)

I wish I was here last night instead of finishing a dreadful book while on meds.




I was already feeling horrible from my current condition. Do NOT read George Orwell's 1984. It is sooooo depressing and just yuck. All you need to know is that he is the father of most sci-fi dystopian, mind-control, apocalyptic type futures that appear in movies and video games and leave it at that. 

I had to take extra tranquilizers to counteract the steroid they have me on and then I read like 6 psalms so that I could go to sleep. Praise the Lord for the Psalms.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I wish I was here last night instead of finishing a dreadful book while on meds.
> 
> 
> ...


 Orwell's book is a great book, and an indictment of global socialism. He focuses on the manipulation and redefinition of the language/lexicon, and its subversion by the political class, which gave rise to the appellation "_Orwellian_." How much _Orwellian _ rhetoric do we here today from the political-intellectual class? The omninous parallels to reality our frightening.

He even perceived the trilateral design of cosmopolitan socialists in his time as they sought to build a new world order of trilateral blocs. Dystopian fiction should awaken us to the horror of not being jealous for our liberty. In some countries, like Saudi Arabia and North Korea, the Gospel proclamation is literally snuffed out; and Christians are faced with imminent persecution to the death.

As Orwell says, "If you want a picture of the future, imagine a boot stamping on a human face"”for ever."

Dystopian novels from 1984 to Brave New World to Minority Report are all interesting, albeit depressing novels. Mankind is sinful enough to create his own private hell here on earth. Just ask the Cambodians under Pol Pot.

In our time, why shouldn't we fear the possibility of a technotronic police surveillance state that parallels a dystopia if only _moderately_, when there are wicked men in power with both the will and covetous desire for power and callousness to implement such a controlled society if the means are available?

Thomas Jefferson avowed:


> "It would be a dangerous delusion were a confidence in the men of our choice to silence our fears for the safety of our rights... Confidence is everywhere the parent of despotism. Free government is founded in jealousy, and not in confidence. It is jealousy and not confidence which prescribes limited constitutions, to bind down those whom we are obliged to trust with power... Our Constitution has accordingly fixed the limits to which, and no further, our confidence may go... In questions of power, then, let no more be heard of confidence in man, but bind him down from mischief by the chains of the Constitution."


 Now, what happened to the chains of that Constitution _we used to have_? Hmmmm....


----------



## Augusta (Aug 26, 2006)

All good points Ryan which is why I finally got around to reading it. I just picked a really bad time to read it I think. And it ticked me off. It was much more depressing than I thought it would be. I didn't know that it ended so, well, realistically I guess. I needed a happy ending last night. 

I will amend my statements to "do not read George Orwell while sick and on meds."





[Edited on 8-26-2006 by Augusta]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I will amend my statements to "do not read George Orwell while sick and on meds."


Oh no-ooohh!! I had forgotten how depressing 1984 really was, and now you brought it up again, and now a melancholy of a most profound nature will hang over me.. it probably wont' disappear until perhaps I catch something really distracting on TV. Hmmm... Hey, SportsCenter is on! Signing off!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 26, 2006)

That is not Orwell's most depressing book, actually. _Keep The Aspidistra Flying_ is more deeply disheartening.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Ruben. I won't read that one for a long long while, if ever. I already know how screwed up humanity is.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 26, 2006)

I was drag racing my new Slot Car.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 26, 2006)

Ryan,
I wish I was that blessed!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Ryan,
> I wish I was that blessed!!


 Okay, Nathan I pray that the Lord would bless you with a really attractive, adorably sweet Christian girl, who loves the Lord Jesus Christ, in _His perfect timing_.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 26, 2006)

Anybody here know what the little smiley in the center is saying?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

Why is it that these superflous non-directional random threads are always the popular ones?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F1%255F7v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_1_7v.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D28%252F28_1_7v/image.gif"></a>

Imagine a thread with a title like "This place sure is dead on Friday evenings." ends up to be the hot topic.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> By the way, Susan, there is a sub-community of people here who are trying to come to grips with our status as losers. Rubbing it in was definitely the way to go.



You're welcome? o.0

[Edited on 8-26-2006 by ~~Susita~~]


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> ...



You're so rotten!!!


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gregg_
> Anybody here know what the little smiley in the center is saying?



"Stupid stupid stupid!!"?


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Aug 26, 2006)

Man alive! How on earth do these threads drift into tangents?

Josh, your call.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



Oh sure that make's me feel alot more confident and better


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 27, 2006)

Its not too dead on Fridays.

On t he 4th:
Posts: 80 

On the 11th:
Posts: 161 

On the 18th:
Posts: 181 

On the 25th:
Posts: 223 

Seems it gets better throughout the month.

Actually, the worst day of the month is usually Sunday.
But that's a good thing. People should be in church, or catechizing, or reading the Bible and not be out here on the board all day.

That said, I'm off!!


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

Actually, you administrators can delete this thread if you so desire.


----------

